# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bulb question...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if they make the 13W CF bulbs in 9325K? If so, a source would be appreciated.
I have the AH 2x13W kits for a 10 gal, and would like to place one 9325 and the second as 6500. Thanks.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if they make the 13W CF bulbs in 9325K? If so, a source would be appreciated.
I have the AH 2x13W kits for a 10 gal, and would like to place one 9325 and the second as 6500. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

The closest I know is 10,000K bulbs AHS carries. Never had any experience with the 9325K, though. Is the color difference subtle or dramatic? 



Paul


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

I don't think GE makes any other 9325 compact bulb except their 55watts.

Surwrathful, 9325 color is totally different from 10000K. 9325 gives pinkish hue whereas the 10K gives blue.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the explanation







What a major color difference!

I see alot of bulbs sold at Wal-Mart, Lowes, and HomeDepot that all claim to be suitable for aquarium/planted tanks. They are either T8 or T12. Also, I think many are from GE brand; they are just normal fluorescent bulbs, though. This GE 9325 is a CF bulb, right?

Paul


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

GE makes 9325 NO flourescent also but not available at HomeDepot or Walmart. Here is a link : http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3810&Ne=1020&R=7844&N=2004+113177+2147013608

Plants really like them. I hate the pink color so I mix it with 6500 or 6700 bulbs to minimize the pink effect.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

GE makes T8 and T12 in 9325K too.
I use these as well as GE CF 9325K 55w. I have been looking for a 36W 9325K with no luck. I had to settle for 6400K in a CF 36W.

Hawk


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the helps







So, does the wattage coincide with the length of the bulb? In this case, a 15W would be 18-in, and a 20W would be 24-in, and so on? The Dr.Foster Smith site didn't mention anything about the bulb length; only wattages so that's why I am asking









Paul


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Yes, the wattage tells you the bulbs length. On the Drsfostersmith page I gave, click on "more-information". It will give you the details.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Many thanks again, guys







Plus, these bulbs are so much cheaper than the ones I normally get; Life-glo, Power-glo, etc....

Paul


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Does anyone know if the ge 14W from Dr Foster's is useable in the 13W socket from ah?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I don't think so. The socket types are totally different. AHS uses compact fluorescent(forgive my lack of proper terminology) suitable only for CF bulbs. The 14W bulbs are regular fluorescent, T8 bulbs. 



Paul


----------

